# Moms of Many it's September



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

:







: Welcome







:







:


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## MommyKelly (Jun 6, 2009)

:


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi!

Life here = Super crazy.

We live in Baltimore, MD now.

Dh accepted a job offer in Syracuse, NY. They want him to start work on September 14th. The plan is for him to go up ahead of us and the kids and I to follow on October 1st. This means quitting my childcare business, leaving everyone we know and starting basically a whole new life up there. I'm excited and scared.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh my, I actually saw the new thread the same day! And not a week later or so. *impressed with myself*

phathui5, good luck!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Good luck phathui5!!!

Signing up for another month of bulletins from the trenches! Two of mine are back at school today, and the house is shockingly quiet without them.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

phathui5 ~Change can be good yeah? Is being close to the Adirondaks a good thing? I've only seen pictures but the scenery just looks amazing!

Ds1 signed up to do 4 A levels at sixth form today - none of which he really wants to do..... We'll see how that pans out.

We had a small tea and cake party for Frida today for her 3rd birthday. Where does the time go? Her birthday isn't til tomorrow but two of her small friends are due back at school tomorrow so today was their last free day. Where does the time go?


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, lost in action over here. We don't even go to school, so I don't have that excuse lol!

I'm so tired right now, seems like everyone is reacting to the change in weather (such as it is) and having trouble sleeping.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I suppose I am an inconsistent poster. Heck, I can't even consistenly lurk.







:

I don't know how much you all remember of me: midwesterner, homeschool all but dd2 who is in public school 5th grade (her choice), Linus, my littlest, will be 2 tomorrow, dh is a professor whose classes always start on US labor day. I try to knit and run but one obsession usually crowds out theother. lately I have been running. Things are a bit crazy around here but not like they were two years ago.







I recognize most of you ladies from other places on mdc and this thread.

phathui5 - good luck with the move. As a child and parent we always moved after the job started. It seems easier to me excpet for the actual time home without dh.

Ian, ds1, 13 next month, is going on a vacation with another family for 10 days later this week. I am sure I'll miss his help but not his teenage boyness.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

HI..... gotta run my oldest will be NINE on friday.... can you believe it??


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

How is homeschooling going for our MOMs?
Can we share tips for homeschooling with many?


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
How is homeschooling going for our MOMs?
Can we share tips for homeschooling with many?

Homeschooling is going well. We pretty much unschool so its controlled chaos. THe only thing I really need to follow a procedure on now is math for that soon to be 9 yr old, he is getting ready to start algebra so that is going to take an official 'book' LOL. But with living in AZ and being stuck inside for most of the summer, thats when we do most of our 'school' anyway. I cant wait for the heat to break and get some great outside time again and great field trips again. My kids are dying for the zoo, to explore the parks, the mountains, they want to go to flagstaff etc...

My 6 yr old DD loves reading as well as my 4 yr old.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

*pathui5* good luck with the move...I'm finally adjusting to my "new" home and it has been 2 years!!! I just broke down and got my Ohio resident/license a couple weeks ago...I'd never "not" been an Illinoian my whole life, even while I was in the military, I kept my residency. This was a very emotional transition for me---the permanancy of it all. My kids all like it here though...that makes it okay for me.
On the homeschool issue...I'll be a newbie when it comes to #5. Gonna try it for the first time. My other kiddos all go to public school.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Homeschool is going well for us. Alder is doing 2nd/3rd grade. So he's learning his times tables.

Banyan is doing Kindergarten, so making sure he knows all his letters and starting with simple words.

I think we've found a house!







:


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 









I suppose I am an inconsistent poster. Heck, I can't even consistenly lurk.

Exactly!! LOL, me too!









We're back to school around here, it's been pretty busy.


----------



## MommyKelly (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
But with living in AZ and being stuck inside for most of the summer, thats when we do most of our 'school' anyway. I cant wait for the heat to break and get some great outside time again and great field trips again. My kids are dying for the zoo, to explore the parks, the mountains, they want to go to flagstaff etc...


I agree 110% with this. I have to get them up at 6am just to go play out back. Then they announced 2 free zoo tickets every wed with your frys VIP card , but its still over 100!!!

We school waldorf inspired, I have pushed it off long enough and will start school on Tuesday.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Controlled Chaos, I love it! We say we have Free Range Kids around here! Two teens in public school, seniors and three little ones that are basically unschooled, six, four and two. I unschool because I've seen how wonderfully it works! On weekends we usually end up with at least one extra kid. Add in dogs and cats, yeah, I get the chaos factor!! We just recently spent a day at our local museum of natural history, I plan to make a website or a blog about it, we go all the time, but this time I had an idea to take a ton of pictures then label them all under the heading of what it is we unschoolers do all day, lol! You dont really realize how much it is until you pay attention!

Loving this cooler weather by the way!!


----------



## TwinsTwicePlusTwo (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, everyone! I would also love to hear any tips anyone has for homeschooling a large family. Only my 8yo is returning to school this fall, so I will have five to homeschool plus a newborn.







:


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi beth.... you have double multipules as well... i dont feel so 'alone' now...


----------



## TwinsTwicePlusTwo (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, 1growingsprout. Beth is actually my oldest daughter, I should reformat my sig to make that clearer. I didn't visit MDC for awhile and it ate my old sig for some reason. I just had a baby and was a little out of it when I was formatting my sig.

How old are your double multiples? Always neat to meet another mom who has more than one set.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies









I am looking at strollers at the moment and trying figure out how i am going to haul three little ones around next year.

I like this stroller as it has a toddler seat that attaches to the front of the stroller, however DD will only be 18 months old when the babies come and the toddler seat doesn't looks like it reclines so she won't be able to sleep in it.

=4]http://valcobaby.com/products/strollers.html?tx_productcatalog_pi1[uid]=4

I would love suggestions from other MOM's on how do you guy's get around with multiply little ones?


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinsTwicePlusTwo* 
Hi, 1growingsprout. Beth is actually my oldest daughter, I should reformat my sig to make that clearer. I didn't visit MDC for awhile and it ate my old sig for some reason. I just had a baby and was a little out of it when I was formatting my sig.

How old are your double multiples? Always neat to meet another mom who has more than one set.









Joey 9
Hanna 6
Amy 4
Natalie Bridget Jacob 3 (7/4/06)
Gracie Nicole 2 (6/30/07)

I took my sigg down.... I was getting too many questionsn... I still have 5 in diapers most of the times... ugh Natalie is about 75% potty trained daytime, jacob is a boy well... thats goign to take a while LOL.... Bridget has struggling issues with eating and I cant take on the stress of PT right now too.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Hi Ladies









I am looking at strollers at the moment and trying figure out how i am going to haul three little ones around next year.

I like this stroller as it has a toddler seat that attaches to the front of the stroller, however DD will only be 18 months old when the babies come and the toddler seat doesn't looks like it reclines so she won't be able to sleep in it.

=4]http://valcobaby.com/products/strollers.html?tx_productcatalog_pi1[uid]=4

I would love suggestions from other MOM's on how do you guy's get around with multiply little ones?


That is more of a 'jump' seat. There is no head support, no leg supports, basically the child is just 'stuck' there and thats it.....

We have several strollers.... I have a triple stroller my Jmason... its about $300 and i can get 3 kids in it. It will work if you put the largest, toddler in the front and teh babies in the back seats...

I also have a Joovy caboose extended model with 2 seats plus a sit n stand option... this is great for when she can stand n ride or sit on a bench type seat....

I also have a 4 seater daycare stroller... its a monster to push but when i go solo its what i need....

MY favorite solution and it works the best, take 2 double strollers and a helper with you... you need 2 doulbes for ALL THE STUFF.... LOL


----------



## TwinsTwicePlusTwo (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

Hi Ladies

I am looking at strollers at the moment and trying figure out how i am going to haul three little ones around next year.

I like this stroller as it has a toddler seat that attaches to the front of the stroller, however DD will only be 18 months old when the babies come and the toddler seat doesn't looks like it reclines so she won't be able to sleep in it.

http://valcobaby.com/products/stroll...uctcatalog_pi1[uid]=4

I would love suggestions from other MOM's on how do you guy's get around with multiply little ones?
My situation was the opposite of yours, Sam, in that I had 16mo twins and a newborn at one time. I have a really nice in-line double stroller (manuevers through tight spaces better than the side-by-sides, IMO), so I would put the twins in that and wear the baby. I'll have to see if I can find a link to the type of stroller I have. I *think* they make a triple version of it.

ETA: The stroller I was thinking of was actually the one I used with my second set of twins, not when I had 3 LOs. Anyway, the brand is Peg Perego, they don't make my exact model anymore, of course. They're really, really expensive, but mine has held up great to heavy use and I'm using it again for Shae, so I think it was worth it in the long run. I just don't think the toddler seat on the one you posted is going to end up working out well for your 18mo. If you get a proper triple stroller, you could use the empty seat for bags once your 18mo doesn't need it anymore. There's never enough room to put things when you have twins. The triple strollers are really expensive, though, so it depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## TwinsTwicePlusTwo (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
Joey 9
Hanna 6
Amy 4
Natalie Bridget Jacob 3 (7/4/06)
Gracie Nicole 2 (6/30/07)

I took my sigg down.... I was getting too many questionsn... I still have 5 in diapers most of the times... ugh Natalie is about 75% potty trained daytime, jacob is a boy well... thats goign to take a while LOL.... Bridget has struggling issues with eating and I cant take on the stress of PT right now too.

Wow, you have trips and twins! That must be fun, and very, very wild. I had 3 in diapers for a while and that about did me in, lol. I won't ask how you do it, though, because I got so sick of that question when I had 4 under 4. When they're your kids, you just do it because you have to. I hear you on not being able to handle addressing the issues too. My younger set of twins had/have issues with low tone and delayed gross motor skills. They really should've been in therapy, I realize now, but it just didn't happen. *guilty*


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

Baltic- no realy help here sorry. All my are spaced about 3-4 yrs apart w/the exception of the 1st 2 who i managed to have a double for. but i did google triple strollers and got this (its US though) so maybe they have something like this website down under.

http://www3.shopping.com/-triple+strollers

I do like the idea of 2 doubles IF you have someone to push the 2nd!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

This is an excellent one, the only two downsides is that it can't be used like this for newborns, so you need two carrycots as well, and the other downside (imo.) is that after the kids have outgrown the carrycots you have to have them facing outwards, away from you.
This is also good, but I don't know if you get carrycots for it, and this can't be used from newborn like this either.
So what we did, but we had an oposite situation btw, 22 month old twins and a newborn, we got this, Firstwheels city twin, bc there you can have both the carry cot and the seat towards you. So, I had one carry cot for the baby, and two seats, they click on and off very easily. And then I changed around, who got to sit in the seat, and who I carried. Lots of the time I carried the baby, and let the twins sit towards me. Most of the time when the baby was little actually, 'coz he needed it and was the lightest. Sometimes I carried one twin and had the other in a seat and the baby in the carry cot. (The twins slept on me in carriers.) And when the baby was big enough for a seat, like 6 months old or something, I could just switch around much easier on who needed to be carried and who could be in the seat.
It's a good stroller, very neat, light, and good to push around. We have the Bugaboo Cameleon too, and it can't be compared to that of course, but then again, no other stroller can.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't have any real help on the triple stroller issue but wanted to add my thoughts anyway.









With that much weight and volume to be moved around features and ease really matter. I would look for reviews from someone about your size and shape. Everyone has different needs though. I have used a side-by-side, a buggy board on a stroller, and a phil & ted double at different times for different reasons. The easiest to push stroller I ever had was by far a baby jogger (with 20" wheels) but that was years ago and it didn't fold easily nor did it fit well on subways.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i'm subbing for now, though with only 4 kids i'm not sure i qualify to join this thread!


----------



## 3tammuz (Apr 30, 2008)

I did not have twins and then a new one (or vica versa). I did have three under three (and then four, 5 and under). We used a double stroller and I wore one.

There seem to be lots of stroller choices now - both for twins and triplets. Friends of ours have twins (18 months) and an infant. They got the Valco with the jump seat. It is just a seat - best for an older toddler. They like the stroller, but now that their kids are older and weight more, it is quite heavy to push.

Good luck finding something that works for you.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Hi Ladies









I am looking at strollers at the moment and trying figure out how i am going to haul three little ones around next year.

I like this stroller as it has a toddler seat that attaches to the front of the stroller, however DD will only be 18 months old when the babies come and the toddler seat doesn't looks like it reclines so she won't be able to sleep in it.

=4]http://valcobaby.com/products/strollers.html?tx_productcatalog_pi1[uid]=4

I would love suggestions from other MOM's on how do you guy's get around with multiply little ones?

When I had three little ones at the same time, I used my double stroller and put the baby in a sling and wore him. You might want to invest in a triple stroller. I have managed to get three kids into my double stroller once they were all bigger, but lowering the back seat to laying down position and squeezing two in the back. Or letting one sit on the footrest/storage area between the seats. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy* 
i'm subbing for now, though with only 4 kids i'm not sure i qualify to join this thread!

We have only 4 too so don't go away! Mine are spaced 16, 12, 6 and 3 so we aren't as busy as some other mamas here.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

How many is many? I have 3 kids is that to little for this thread ? lol


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peacemamalove* 
How many is many? I have 3 kids is that to little for this thread ? lol

Do you feel that three is many some days? I know I did when I had three and not many people were that helpful IRL because they ahd all stopped at two and thought we were dumb.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

: Welcome to all the new Mums who have joined us this month









Thanks girls for all your replies, I have much more research to do before I make a decision.

My next question is have any of you nursed three at a time? I've nursed two at a time but jumping up to three next year - I don't want to wean DD unless I really had so how do I manage it?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I haven't nursed three at a time that I remember. How is that for an answer? My two younger girls weaned while I was pregnant with ds2. At least that is how I choose to remember it. Your situation is a bit different with twins as I was ready for my 4.5 yo to wean and ambivalent about the 2 yo. We know nursing twins is doable and that tandem nursing is doable. I don't get the idea you are asking about milk supply but more about managing 3 mouths and your emotional and physical limits?


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
I don't get the idea you are asking about milk supply but more about managing 3 mouths and your emotional and physical limits?

Yes this is what I meant, sorry I should have been clearer with my question.

I am also looking for an Obstetrician who's wiling to deliver my twins naturally


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

No help on nursing 3 here, mine have all weaned about halfway through the next pregnancy(yes, I encouraged some of them to, but not all). I also did the double stroller and a sling or backpack carrier thing. I vividly recall desiring a triple stroller, but after pushing a few of them with kids in...I changed my mind. I didn't have twins either though.
So, hi everyone, I have been lurking on this thread for a bit now and decided to jump in.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendybird* 
No help on nursing 3 here, mine have all weaned about halfway through the next pregnancy(yes, I encouraged some of them to, but not all). I also did the double stroller and a sling or backpack carrier thing. I vividly recall desiring a triple stroller, but after pushing a few of them with kids in...I changed my mind. I didn't have twins either though.
So, hi everyone, I have been lurking on this thread for a bit now and decided to jump in.

















: Welcome Wendy







:


----------



## Mommaof 4 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi everyone wondered if i could join? We have four and trying for our fifth.

DD 8
DS 6
DD 3
DS 15 months

Hoping for a late spring/summer 2010 baby, nice to see other who have/want many children!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommaof 4* 
Hi everyone wondered if i could join? We have four and trying for our fifth.

DD 8
DS 6
DD 3
DS 15 months

Hoping for a late spring/summer 2010 baby, nice to see other who have/want many children!









: Welcome Mommaof 4







:


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I just had a SA yesterday.
My first ever, and I was so not prepared for that. I know I'm lucky, but it hasn't ever even been an option in my head.
I just lost my 2nd baby, the first baby we lost was many weeks old before we lost her, so I'm not comparing them, but I'm still so incredibly sad. I feel so empty. It was a horrible, terrible night. My dear took all the kids out this morning, and they're not coming home until tonight. I just want to be alone. I'm a very private griever.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Pixie, I am so sorry







If you need someone to talk to please let me know and I will PM you my email address


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Pixie







(Sorry to sound dumb, SA= miscarriage, yes?) I've btdt, too, please talk when you need to.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Pixie







s


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

hugs pixie


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Pixie







(Sorry to sound dumb, SA= miscarriage, yes?) I've btdt, too, please talk when you need to.

SA (spontaneous abortion) is another name for miscarriage. I had to look it up as I was unfamiliar with the term SA.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you so much, mamas.
I had all day alone yesterday, and today too. My dear is the best, and such a wonderful dad. I'm so glad they have him when I'm not really there.
This is so painful, and I'm kinda completely "lost" in it.
I'm going to sit down with them tonight and tell them myself why I'm so sad and out of it, my dear has said something, but not enough. And I don't want them to worry. They're used to us doing everything together.
I just can't right now, and I feel so bad bc of that, I feel like a bad mom to them now.

And it's like baltic_ballet says re. SA/miscarriage, I used SA bc it's a more common expression here.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Pixie...I'm so terribly sorry and saddened by your loss...


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Pixie, I am so very sorry.







I too have miscarried. I am here if you want to talk.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Pixie ~ you are in my thoughts


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

pixie


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you so much mamas, means a lot to me. Sometimes it helps hearing I'm not the only one too (even though I don't want anyone else to have to experience this), bc sometimes it can seem like it's just pregnant women everywhere. (Like at the store yesterday, I just had to leave.)


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Did everyone enjoy the long weekend? (in the states)


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Pixie, I can totally relate, it seems that I see the most pregnant people when I have suffered a loss. I really don't know if it is just me noticing them more, or some odd kind of magnatism...but it sucks.








As for the long weekend, my husband had to work even though it was his day off. His co-worker had things to do  . The kids and I just hung out for the most part. I hung my new rain gutter bookshelves. That was fun for me.


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

Pixie, how are you doing?

Update us on the newborn?


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Hope you're doing ok Pixie, I am still thinking of you and your family


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tifpaul* 
Pixie, how are you doing?

Update us on the newborn?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Hope you're doing ok Pixie, I am still thinking of you and your family









Thank you so much mamas. I was touched when I clicked in here and saw someone was thinking about us.









I'm still kinda a wreck from the loss, well, it's just a week ago so. It's like waves hitting me all the time, sometimes I can stand strong against them, and sometimes they knock me of my feet.
It'll take some time to grieve the loss of my baby, and I'm just taking it. I haven't told many, just the closest, and they are all being supportive.
I still have this emptiness inside of me, that's just filling me. And I'm just terribly sad and devastated. But I still enjoy the kids every day, they are so amazing, they keep me going. And my dear is wonderful.

Our newborn, she's doing a lot better, just this last week or so, she is a lot calmer now. Her body just has a whole other calm in it, hard to explain. But she doesn't flail and fuss right away if I put her down for a second without wraping her tightly in something. She settles easier, she sleeps more and better. She cries a lot less. It's all good, for all of us.
We still carry her on us in a wrap for most of the day, bc we want to and she needs it. The last few night she has been sleeping next to me, instead of on me, snuggled up close, but still next to me.
It's going in the right direction.
Poor thing still goes by the name tiny though, we need to name her, we been talking about it more every night now, discussing names and ideas. (I think I've been secretly "waiting" on the birth mom but it's not going to happen.)


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry Pixie. I'm glad that your husband is so loving and wonderful!

I'm in going back to school mode which feels kind of close to insanity!! My dh is a teacher, I teach nursery school in my home, my oldest two go to the Waldorf school and my third is in Kindy at the neighborhood public school. So between us there are four schools!! I still have families enrolling and I start next Wednesday! And I have some spaces left. It's very different this year, b/c of the economy.

Thursday night is "my" night. I go to Pilates on my bike when dh gets home at 5, then I bike to sing in the Peace Choir and then get home around 9. It was such a nice evening!! And I get ladies' craft nite on Wednesday nights, after the kids go to bed. So it's really two nights in a row! So fun to have things like that to look forward to.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Does anyone else find that they got far more rude comments from strangers/ people who know you, but not well enough to know to keep their mouths shut after the point where abortion ceases to be legal? It feels like the world and their wife wants to tell me how irresponsible I am for having five kids, how tired I look, what a hard job it is (and therefore, by implication, I can't be doing it) and how I really should make time for a haircut. Seriously- I got the hair cut comment twice







: and it really feels like everyone's been saving the snark until now.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Well, no, I got so much attitude from my own family over having my THIRD, we won't even discuss the fourth! If we have a fifth, I'm just not telling people. Seriously, they'll just come over one day and there will be an extra kid, lol!

I get sick of people telling me I need ME time or DATE NIGHT and/or trying to badger me into going "out" with them. I know they THINK I will relax and have fun, but I will be a nervous wreck all stressed out worrying about my kids. I already leave them four times a week to go to work all day and I actually WANT to spend time with them! Yes, there are times I need alone or me time and when I need it, I take it, but if my friends and family had their way, I'd be out partying every weekend, and one night a week too. My mother has lectured me on how they HAVE to learn that "other people can take care of them". I don't know how they don't already know this as when I'm gone, either dh, or fil takes care of them and the two oldest kids also do stuff like get them thier drinks or even sometimes cook for them (ok, they microwave stuff, but hey, I'll take it!)

I think that everyone just needs to let everyone else do what's best for THEM. I never tell my friends, "oh you should definatley have more kids and you should stay home more...." I would NEVER do that so why do they feel free to do it to me?

It honestly doesnt bother me anymore and I think my family has given up, lol.

Heres one I love. People I just met and barely know ALWAYS offer to babysit for me!! "So you can have a night out". Thanks but NO. I HAVE babysitters in the form of relatives that my kids actually KNOW! These people all mean well too and I always try not to hurt their feelings when I decline.

And they all tell me how hard it must be and how I must need a break. Recently, everyone I know is calling me "superwoman". I am not. People are amazed that I have more than one or two kids and that I (gasp) COOK FOR THEM! I have friends with one or two kids who eat out every night. I cant afford that! It's not that Im betty crocker, but yikes!

Ok, I'll admit, sometimes I do feel like superwoman, LOL!!!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
It feels like the world and their wife wants to tell me how irresponsible I am for having five kids, how tired I look, what a hard job it is (and therefore, by implication, I can't be doing it) and how I really should make time for a haircut. Seriously- I got the hair cut comment twice







: and it really feels like everyone's been saving the snark until now.

























I'm sorry you are getting snark now, that stinks. What is it about haircuts? Why do we mamas have to look 'good' as well as growing a new little person. Why are we failing if we dont live up to the magazine cover pregnancies of darned celebrities. I hate it and I'll be mad for you at these people from far away. I hope their ears are burning.

I'm all for covering my hair at the mo so I don't have to think about how it looks to 'people'.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Pixie, I am excited to hear the name that is going to be Tiny's.







:
I too have had people tell me I should get my hair cut...as if the reason I don't cut it is because I have too many kids lol. I am putting dreds in on Monday, so maybe then they won't do that one anymore.







Yes, the comments only get worse with each one, but on the flip side we have alot more people telling us how happy they are to see a large family, or how blessed we are. It is mostly older people, and honestly I value their input more than the mostly 30 somethings who look exhausted without a bunch who give me negativity.
What I want to know is why I always seem to come home from homeschool group with everyone else's kids?!? Lol, I am glad my house is the fun place to be...and glad we have such a big van!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

It's funny to me when moms of one come to visit my house about nursery school, and they always ask "I just don't know how you do it with all these kids by yourself." I have between 5 and 7 kids here at a time for nursery. I have 4 kids of my own plus my two extra daughters (dd's friends) who are often here as well as other friends. It's hard to not sound condescending when I respond with "well, I can see why that would be hard for you to imagine..."

What's funny is when people with one or two kids who don't work have the nerve to tell ME how busy they are...to much so to help with fundraising for school or to make muffins or whatever for an event...thanks people! I end up doing so much of that stuff myself. I'm a class parent. I'm organizing our local "birth night." I often have other kids here too. I guess we're just naturally talented busy people!


----------



## mommytoallh (Nov 14, 2007)

Mind if I join? I do have a large family (see siggy) and I would like to have 1 more. I actually just had the conversation with dh and he said "if it happens it happens" which is pretty good coming from him! I haven't told anyone irl because I just don't feel they would be supportive. It is difficult to be a sahm to 5, but wonderful all the same. I know there is enough room in our hearts and life for another. It will be nice to chat with other moms with a houseful because it isn't as common where I live.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
It's funny to me when moms of one come to visit my house about nursery school, and they always ask "I just don't know how you do it with all these kids by yourself." I have between 5 and 7 kids here at a time for nursery. I have 4 kids of my own plus my two extra daughters (dd's friends) who are often here as well as other friends. It's hard to not sound condescending when I respond with "well, I can see why that would be hard for you to imagine..."

What's funny is when people with one or two kids who don't work have the nerve to tell ME how busy they are...to much so to help with fundraising for school or to make muffins or whatever for an event...thanks people! I end up doing so much of that stuff myself. I'm a class parent. I'm organizing our local "birth night." I often have other kids here too. I guess we're just naturally talented busy people!

I'm laughing cuz I have a cousin like this. She has ONE child plus one step child every other weekend and is a sahm who teaches sunday school on sundays. She tells me constantly how exhausting it all is! I never know how to respond to that! Let's see, I have five kids living in my house, until very recently it was six (22 year old moved out) Two of those six aren't even technically "mine" though they are in my heart! (we seem to be the place where kids in our family land when things arent right at home, in addition to the two that became ours permantely we've temporarily had three diffrent sets of two kids). I also have AT LEAST one extra kid any time school is out. I homeschool my three youngest, I have from teenagers down to a two year old. I have a full time job which is very flexible and allows me to set my own appointments and do paperwork from home. I also attended school full time, the program I'm in is 51% online, the face to face meetings are all day every other saturday (9-5). We have 11 dogs, 12 cats, fish, goats, chickens, ducks, a donkey etc. Of course fil, who lives with us, does most of the animal care taking. I do pretty much ALL the errand running, bill paying, banking, grocery shopping etc plus deal with the school stuff for the two that are in public high school. And I still find time to play with my kids, do lots of field trips and read for pleasure.

I think I just have a much lower tolerance for boredom than most. I told the last person who called me superwoman that what most people call "relaxing" I call 'having nothing to do"!!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Hi all!

I'm getting close to 20 weeks with this little one. I feel good, feel babe kicking at night. Though still, I don't think I've really made peace with the idea of being pregnant again. Crazy, I know, but I think the babe will be born before I get used to the idea.

I've been cleaning up a storm, and packing. We should be all moved by the 1st of Oct. It looks like it's going to be a mad dash to get it all done with Chris being gone to Orlando right now, then Portland, Kalispell, and LA, all one right after the other. I'm trying not to obsess over the dates, knowing it all has to happen.

Ack, baby poop is calling.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Amy







.
Kat and Anglyn, you both sound super busy...hope you are able to feel good while staying busy







.
I just got my Saturday Big Clean done and am taking a break before dinner. Wish I knew what I am making lol.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
Joey 9
Hanna 6
Amy 4
Natalie Bridget Jacob 3 (7/4/06)
Gracie Nicole 2 (6/30/07)

I feel like a fraud even posting here!

September is off to a chaotic start. DS1 is back at school (11th grade). We're gearing back up for dd1's homelearning schedule. DS2 is in preschool 3 half-days a week. And, I have a nursling...a big, hungry nursling. I'm wiped. It's only four kids (big by most people's standards, but small here), but they're all doing such different things right now!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Pixie: I'm so sorry. Miscarriage is so hard - other people often don't seem to even understand that there's been a loss, which complicates it so much.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

pixie, i am so sorry. i have had 2 losses, and it is so so hard. how old is the baby you are fostering?

i am fairly sure that laney is our last baby, but already i am forgetting why and she is only 6 weeks old! i wonder how i'll feel in another year or two.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Chrissy, I said that and look how it happened for us. Never declare doneness or "last baby" until the tubes are tied and snipped and whathaveyou or you're the other side of menopause







It's the most effective way of getting knocked up known to womankind.

Kat, these last few weeks have been pretty hard for me knowing that there's no going back. Part of me still has a little bit of resentment at having to put my dreams on hold for yet another year... despite the fact that I'm filling out my UCAS form at the minute to go back to university (I'm applying for adult nursing and radiography- ideally, I'll do postgrad studies to let me work as a midwife or sonographer)

Pixie, where are you, honey? Are you still reading? Are you doing OK?









Last week kicked my bottom, hard- doing all the school runs on public transport, and River has suddenly decided that he IS a big boy, would rather walk than go in the buggy and would rather run around the bus than... well, you get the idea. It's perturbing how many of the bus drivers remember us.... by name.... after six months of driving everywhere.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Chrissy, I said that and look how it happened for us. Never declare doneness or "last baby" until the tubes are tied and snipped and whathaveyou or you're the other side of menopause







It's the most effective way of getting knocked up known to womankind.









laughup

We said we were done after child number 4 and then a couple of years later we found out expecting number 5, then number 6 and last year surprise we found ourselves expecting number 7, we told everyone 7 is our final number and are now expecting numbers 8 & 9







: as soon as you tell people you are done you will find yourself announcing the next bub is on the way


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 







laughup

We said we were done after child number 4 and then a couple of years later we found out expecting number 5, then number 6 and last year surprise we found ourselves expecting number 7, we told everyone 7 is our final number and are now expecting numbers 8 & 9







: as soon as you tell people you are done you will find yourself announcing the next bub is on the way

















:

or for me its when i finally get rid of the last baby item (stroller,cirb,etc) and then discover I need it all again!







this time around I am keeping everything! but not as a contraceptive but because I want more and don't want to buy everything again- for the 7 time!

chrissy- I said the sme thing while pg and for a week after lo was born and then I started thinking hey maybe one more- dh didn't help by adding "we make beautiful babies, too bad we can't have more" got me thinking well why can't we and now we don't say no more but if it happens it happens and we'll be happy. We also agreed to revisit the idea when lo is 2-3 for a final descision (I really don't want anymore after 35- 2 and 1/2 yrs from now).

But I have had GD w/my last 2 pgs and know that is something I'll have again so there are changes I need to make before another one. I've always dreamed of having a homebirth and really am unsure of being able to- need to look into why my CTXs die out during active labor and if this is a medical issue, if my body is just weak or what.(I've never had a pg go on its own- I've been induced for different reasons w4 out of 6 or my dcs and the other 2 labor died when I was 8 cm dialated and after my waters had been broken so I needed pit to get it going again and get them out. ??? can't find a mw or dr that wants to talk about it though.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

wow, you guys are making me hopeful- or scared-







i don't know. i just turned 35. i am not a happy pregnant woman either. but i love love love babies and kids. i don't know. i guess we'll see. after #3 was born i could not fathom the idea of not having anymore. this time i don't feel that way. i feel like i could be done, but maybe not. so we'll see.

flapjack,








that does sound like a tough week!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

This is why I keep my maternity clothes in the garage attic. I got rid of them once....

We keep moving our finish date as in no kids, no kids after 30, make that 35, or maybe 40.







The orthodontist is very encouraging always telling me she wouldn't stop either if her kids were as cute as mine. I think she sees $$ when she thinks about all the orthodontia mine will need.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Well after number three I thought that was it, I tried to talk dh out of number four, lol! He really wanted one more so I thought long and hard about it and when I decided I DID want one more, I "knew" he was the last. Even before conception, that was it, we were done. But at some point during the pregnancy, for some unknown reason, I started thinking about "maybe one more".... and baby stuff that had made it through three or more kids (counting nephews and friends, some baby stuff circulated out and back in and made it through seven or more kids) I gave it all away. The baby swing, about five carseats, from infant carries up, the clothes, a TON of maternity clothes, toys, cloth books, blankets, bassinet, the only thing I kept, I went from having six to eight boxes of each size baby clothes to just one big box of stuff I could not part with, kept "just in case" and my pump, cuz it was really expensive. Now that my youngest is almost two and a half, I still can't decide if we are done or not. I tell my best friend all the time that if i have more, I need boy/girl twins to satisfy all who want a brother/sister then I can be done, lol!! My dd is the only girl so she wants s sister, but my four year old ds says, "LOTS and LOTS of brothers!!!!" They are lobbying for more.....


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
I'm so sorry Pixie. I'm glad that your husband is so loving and wonderful!

Thank you, me too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Pixie: I'm so sorry. Miscarriage is so hard - other people often don't seem to even understand that there's been a loss, which complicates it so much.









Yes, exactly, I'm not even telling most ppl bc they will not understand and they will step all over my grieve and my baby, and I couldn't handle that.
A few of my closest friends know, and they are great.
Thank you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy* 
pixie, i am so sorry. i have had 2 losses, and it is so so hard. how old is the baby you are fostering?

i am fairly sure that laney is our last baby, but already i am forgetting why and she is only 6 weeks old! i wonder how i'll feel in another year or two.

Thank you. Tiny is 4 weeks old now. I can hardly believe she's been with us 4 weeks already.

I was so sure I would never have another baby in the house when I had a 17 yo., a 7 yo., 2 yo. twins (one with severe special needs) and a newborn. But hey, we've had many babies in fostering the last couple of years. And we want another bio. baby soon, and I'm no longer sure that our next bio. kid will be the last either. (Actually, I'm pretty sure it wont be. I think I might want 2 or 3 more.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack*
Pixie, where are you, honey? Are you still reading? Are you doing OK?









Thanks, I'm reading, and besides that I think I'm stuck somewhere in the mess that is my head. I finally got her into my sigg, I wasn't sure how to do it but it felt so wrong without, so everytime I saw my sigg in here without her I just had to klick out. I'm sure it was a girl, and I've thought of her as Hope since the start for some reason.
Yesterday I even thought that I shouldn't be here, that I keep loosing my babies so I don't have many anymore. I was supposed to have two more.
And I'm scared that I wont be able to carry any babies anymore, and ppl keep saying that it wont effect that, but I'm going to be scared of that until I see otherwise I think. Might be totally irrational.
It's a rollercoaster ride of feelings this loss. And I'm wondering how long it will take before there's less pain. When I can actually get some sleep again.

(I'm enjoying my family, every day, just to specify that. I know just how lucky I am to have them.)


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 







:

or for me its when i finally get rid of the last baby item (stroller,cirb,etc) and then discover I need it all again!







this time around I am keeping everything! but not as a contraceptive but because I want more and don't want to buy everything again- for the 7 time!









We've bought many prams, car seats, high chairs and baby clothes over the years because every time I give away the items I think we will no longer need we find ourselves pregnant again


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
This is why I keep my maternity clothes in the garage attic. I got rid of them once....

We keep moving our finish date as in no kids, no kids after 30, make that 35, or maybe 40.









The finish date plan works just as well as giving away all your baby items









I've had babies in my 20, 30 and 40's







I think the only thing that's really going to stop us from having more kids is menopause


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmy4hs* 
Mind if I join? I do have a large family (see siggy) and I would like to have 1 more. I actually just had the conversation with dh and he said "if it happens it happens" which is pretty good coming from him! I haven't told anyone irl because I just don't feel they would be supportive. It is difficult to be a sahm to 5, but wonderful all the same. I know there is enough room in our hearts and life for another. It will be nice to chat with other moms with a houseful because it isn't as common where I live.









: Welcome Amy







:


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, my third was my "last." When I was pregnant with number 4 SO many people had the nerve to say "I thought that you were done!" whatever! back off!

I am over the giving things and assuming more babies...my 2 yr old's crib was falling apart, so I went and bought a new (used) one. Regardless of if we have anymore, that felt good!

As a side note...the other night at a potluck:

Jason (a friend who has 2 kids, is divorced, and easily overwhelmed): So you two aren't going to have anymore right?

me: We'll see.

Jason: Oh come on, man! (to dh) You've got to visit the snip-snipper soon! Look, she's looking at that baby. No! Don't let her look, man!

me: What are you talking about? We have great kids.

Jason: Exactly. It's those kids I'm watching out for.

Hmm...so I guess he is my kids' protector against more siblings. They'll be so ignored and neglected if we have more. geez. and suggesting that it's me who has some kind of addiction to babies or something so I can't look at one without wanting one (kind of true). AS IF my dh doesn't have anything to do with it. Actually, he's as broody as I am and says he wants another too. !!! arg, that really irked me.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

mataji4 Oh doesn't that make you







:







and then







Did you tell him to stop digging or did your dh poke him in the eye?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
The finish date plan works just as well as giving away all your baby items









I've had babies in my 20, 30 and 40's







I think the only thing that's really going to stop us from having more kids is menopause









I've had them in my 20s, 30s and 40s, as well. But, I'm done. I've had five, and I've had five c-sections. I can't do it again. (Besides, we really can't afford anymore. I think dd2 may have been pushing it.)

I really wish other people would butt out, though!

So - how do some of you manage? Today was ds2's first full day (2.5 hours) of preschool. It was dd1's first library day of the new school year (we're homelearning, but setting a few scheduled items). I barely made it to the end, and forgot to take the meat out of the freezer for dinner. I hope I become a better juggler with practice!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

How do I manage? Some days I don't, lol! I know it's horrible but there are days when I have to step over the mess, ignore that the tv is on, not care that they are wearing the same clothes from yesterday etc for my own sanity. Sure, I'd PREFER that the dishes get done....but I also know my own limits, sometimes I have to let things go. I know that eventually everything that needs to get done, will. Somehow, it always does. I've yet to feed a kid from a dirty plate or take kids out in public in dirty laundry or not fed them etc. So I practice the Zen of Child Maintenance!! Close your eyes so you don't see the toy box that got dumped out for the 100th time or the freshly washed bathmat with baby pee on it and repeat after me,... "OM".....


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

What IS it with babies peeing on freshly washed bathmats?!! That right there is crazy-making nonsense!

No, I didn't tell my friend Jason to SHOVE IT...I was conveniently distracted by one of my kids needing help getting dinner off the potluck table. I was ticked that my dh didn't say anything. I know that he's less comfortable with the idea of planning a big family, or rather he's uncomfortable with people knowing he's planning a big family. ALL of his friends are snipped after two kids. I wish he was more upfront with others, b/c I think it's very sweet that he is such a good dad, so dedicated to all of us and still wants another (most of the time!).

I keep pushing that dateline too...we didn't want to have kids past 32, then 33, now I'm saying whatever. Life is short!

My Bodhi goes to Kindy tomorrow!! And then I start my nursery school here the next day. I just work three mornings a week. I'll be relieved to get things going so we are past the adjustment...these weeks in September are brutally busy and frought with managing this and that, getting this and that, carpooling schedules, etc...once we're used to it I'm alright. Luckily my kids don't do much as far as "after school" activities...I figure they go to Waldorf school to get all the music, art, and very cool sensory integrated games...so by 3:00 that should be enough! I do have one in soccer, but dh is coaching so I don't have to drive! My older kids are actually biking the 3 miles to and from school most days, which is courageous of them as it's far and a bit uphill on the way there. I'm impressed that my princess is going for it as she didn't last year.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm having a supermum week. The house got cleaned at the weekend, I used the timer on the oven to have dinner ready for the kids after we made it through the door last night, we have 2 litres of jersey milk for a disgustingly fattening rice pudding for tea tomorrow night







- which will also be ready and waiting when we stagger through the door exhausted, and generally technology has been my friend. Oh, and DS1 is loving scouts.
Oh, after years of forgetting to take the meat out of the freezer, I freeze finished meals that can be cooked from frozen if absolutely necessary. So much easier...

Obscure question for those who have more of one gender than another- I'm trying to decide whether to put DD's name down on the Rainbows (Girl Guides) waiting list, or on the Beaver Souts. She's the only girl so far, has three brothers and no other chances to be in an all girl environment. What do you think?


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

.......Ooommm.....(that is so me about 4 days a week- the other 3 I just do what I need/can like a mad person!





















) I do have a schedule for laundry though- CDs everyother day and the rest on tues and fris- I am trying to vaccum/sweep everyother day now that lo is kinda mobile and I've found more dog hair on him than on the dog!

Question for moms w/kids in school- how often do you have one home from school sick? Last year and already this year I've had one home each week since school started. (meaning ds4 once last week and now dd10 is home today because she say her stomach hurts)

I've had kids in my teens,20 and 30s- really don't want any in my 40s- but that's still a few years off for me. I've been a mom for more than 1/2 my life already!


----------



## mommytoallh (Nov 14, 2007)

I think we are just superwomen! (And superfamilies!) Everyone else who has such strong opinions about our "large" families just doesn't have what it takes!

For those who know they are done, how did you know? I tell my dh we will have to decide to be done, because I'm afraid I will never stop wanting babies and/or to be pregnant. I swear some days it's a sickness!


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

There you all are!

I had lost track after the August thread was done.

I haven't read this thread yet, but I came here because I need a reality check and some words of encouragment.

I'm 5 weeks from my due date with baby #5 and it is suddenly dawning on my how challenging this might be. I've had it pretty easy for about a year now--we moved back to the US, my youngest is gaining independence, my Dh has been in the US more often than not. But soon that will change--my DH is going to resume his usual heavy travel schedule after Thanksgiving, for one.

My mom, who has often been my right hand when DH travels, has been ill for a while and in any case is really slowing down. And my older two are nowhere near as helpful and independent as I hoped they would be at this point (they are wonderful, good, kind sweet boys but dreamy and forgetful and happy to let chores and other responisibilities slide.)

We had such a great, great, great summer. I really loved DOING a lot of fun things with them.

Please know that I feel so lucky to be pregnant and want this baby passionately. I just wonder exactly how this will all work out--especially since I've been a little spoiled of late, and I've like it!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Suzie, I think that is a totally normal way to feel. I was really scared that number 5 would be too much...I don't know why, that just seemed to be the number that sounded "big" and "hard". When Griffon was born he was such a natural extension of the family that I really did laugh at myself.Maybe anticipating how hard it was going to be made it better in comparison, but it really has only gotten better. I really hope thats how it is for you too!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Suzie, I'm right there with you. I'm freaking out about the idea of 3 under 5's more than I am the idea of five kids in total, though. And yes, my boys have frequent brain farts. Right now I have all four kids at home with streaming colds and occasional temperatures (apart from Skye, who hasn't got it yet) and just plain miserable. Straightening up the kitchen hurt. I'm done


----------



## mommytoallh (Nov 14, 2007)

Suzie, I could have almost written your post just before my #5.







It will be hard at times, but the joy will overwhelm the tough. I think the most challenging part is just getting into the swing of things after baby. I say I have to find the "normal" for my family after each addition.
You will be amazed at how much you will love another baby - again! And my favorite part was just how much the kids love the new baby. (Take help if you can get some too)


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

here i am, sitting here 1 month in of having 5 kids, and so far its not been too hard, exhausting, stressfull, slightly painfull, but in the grand scheme of things its been good.

Henrietta is now 1 month and 2 days old. she eats well, sleeps well, crys when she needs to, and is well hugged by the older ones,

5 kids isnt really all that much differant than 4 kids for me. she just seems to slot in nicely.

but, saying that Evie is 2 today (happy birthday Squeezy) and im now on teh brink of another go around of the terrible twos.
my saving grace i think will be school, my eldset 3 are all in school now, Ben and Abbie in full time, Harrison in half days. so i at least get 2.5 hours a day with just two of them.

and now i have completely forgot what i was going to write next!! sheesh my memory is pants at the moment.

Kiz


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

suzie

When #5 was born a friend said to me, "One more plate at the table, one more load of laundry, it really isn't so bad." I would add one more place to be each day and lots more hugs and love each day. Once you find your "new normal" you'll be ready to think about #6.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

I like that...your "new normal"....that's exactly what happens.
#5 for us was different because we'd had such a long break in between. It felt wierd at first...like starting over. Everyone thought we were just crazy, since we were "home free", with older independent kiddos. I too, had babies in my 20s, 30s, and 40's....but it totally changes the family dynamics in a wonderful way. Not sure when we'll be done. We are back in baby mode and would love to have at least one more.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

#5 was pretty easy for me, aside from a difficult pregnancy. I'm glad I don't have to worry about there possibly being a #6 though.


----------



## MommyKelly (Jun 6, 2009)

I will never say we are done again. Everytime I do they still manage to show up









I had my tubes tied after #6. We now have 9, due to adopting 1 from a family member, and taking perm custody of another family members 2 kiddos.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

I never worry about how to deal when adding a baby...it's looking five years into the future that stalls me. yes, having to be another place, exactly! Baby is the dreamy part! I could do that any day!!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
I never worry about how to deal when adding a baby...it's looking five years into the future that stalls me. yes, having to be another place, exactly! Baby is the dreamy part! I could do that any day!!

I know what you mean but I also worry about adding a pregnancy and a labour!


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes! Babies are DREAMY!!!!! Guess that's why we all have so many!


----------



## DTmama1 (Jan 17, 2006)

I get to officially join you all now!














Our kids moved in last night!!

We now have bio dd- 4, foster dd- 2, and the kids we are adopting FINALLY moved in. They are ds-6, dd-9, dd-10, ds-11, and ds- 13 (14 next week)!! I already did my first confuse the heck out of someone last week when the manager of a pizza buffet we go to asked if I was the sitter and I said no, I'm mom! (I am 25 and white, my kids are AA and obviously too old to be my birth children).

We have gotten a lot of support from family and friends which is wonderful.

LOTS of adjusting to do around here! We are having a huge welcome home/bday party in two weeks to celebrate and give everyone a chance to meet the kids. And here I am wide awake at 3am... just so much going on in my head, I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow! Congratulations and many, many good wishes for your future together as a family.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, huge Congrats !!!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Good Morning MoMs! Just finished breakfast here...one box of pancake mix and a bottle and half of maple syrup later, they are all full! I was buying the good pancake mix from WF that needs eggs and oil added to it and doesn't have the yucky stuff but now that we've got a full fledged eating-like-a-teenager-boy, I've got to buy the cheaper stuff! We're also going through milk like we have a toddler in the house...I keep looking but all I find is this 14 yr old!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Congratulations DTmama1! I guess you'll have to change your username now, huh?!

Oh yeah, and I agree with orangefoot, I'd take another baby any day, it's the pregnancy that I don't think I could stand.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

hi everyone








can't bellieve how fast this year has gone chloe and cameron are back at school, caitlin started half days in reception class thursday and will start full time tuesday.
it's going to be strange only having 1 at home with me all day.
i'm getting so broody lol i keep having very vivid mulitple birth dreams quads, octuplets lol obviously will never come true like.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I'm having a supermum week. The house got cleaned at the weekend, I used the timer on the oven to have dinner ready for the kids after we made it through the door last night, we have 2 litres of jersey milk for a disgustingly fattening rice pudding for tea tomorrow night







- which will also be ready and waiting when we stagger through the door exhausted, and generally technology has been my friend. Oh, and DS1 is loving scouts.
Oh, after years of forgetting to take the meat out of the freezer, I freeze finished meals that can be cooked from frozen if absolutely necessary. So much easier...

Obscure question for those who have more of one gender than another- I'm trying to decide whether to put DD's name down on the Rainbows (Girl Guides) waiting list, or on the Beaver Souts. She's the only girl so far, has three brothers and no other chances to be in an all girl environment. What do you think?

I have one girl, three boys, four counting dn. We do dance class once a week that is a girly thing I guess. I get aggravating because my kids are still young enough to not care about gender adn want to do the same stuff, but its HARD to find stuff that ISNT segregated by age and gender.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmy4hs* 
I think we are just superwomen! (And superfamilies!) Everyone else who has such strong opinions about our "large" families just doesn't have what it takes!

For those who know they are done, how did you know? I tell my dh we will have to decide to be done, because I'm afraid I will never stop wanting babies and/or to be pregnant. I swear some days it's a sickness!

Yea! We are all awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy* 
Congratulations DTmama1! I guess you'll have to change your username now, huh?!

Oh yeah, and I agree with orangefoot, I'd take another baby any day, it's the pregnancy that I don't think I could stand.

oh i love being pregnant could quite easily be pregnant every year till menopause have been concidering surrogacy cos at moment i'm single but would love to be pregnant again
i love being a mummy too best job in the world
*although quite stressful at times*


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnieA* 
Good Morning MoMs! Just finished breakfast here...one box of pancake mix and a bottle and half of maple syrup later, they are all full! I was buying the good pancake mix from WF that needs eggs and oil added to it and doesn't have the yucky stuff but now that we've got a full fledged eating-like-a-teenager-boy, I've got to buy the cheaper stuff! We're also going through milk like we have a toddler in the house...I keep looking but all I find is this 14 yr old!









Make your own mix! Much cheaper, no yucky stuff, you still just add eggs, butter (or oil) & milk when you are ready to cook them. Here's a recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/a...ipe/index.html


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Yay for the recipe, I collect them like a fiend.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Um- I think I'm doing pancakes wrong. I just stick the flour, eggs, oil, milk and baking powder into a bowl and give it to a kid to mix.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Um- I think I'm doing pancakes wrong. I just stick the flour, eggs, oil, milk and baking powder into a bowl and give it to a kid to mix.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
Question for moms w/kids in school- how often do you have one home from school sick? Last year and already this year I've had one home each week since school started. (meaning ds4 once last week and now dd10 is home today because she say her stomach hurts)

I've had kids in my teens,20 and 30s- really don't want any in my 40s- but that's still a few years off for me. I've been a mom for more than 1/2 my life already!









I rarely have the boys home from school. They are very strong & healthy, with immune systems of steel, it seems. The girls are home with me full-time.

Me too! I've had babies in my teens, 20's, & 30's, and hope I have some in my 40's as well. I've been a mom for over half my life, and I'm 32!!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hard day...there's a fire that started at a winery in town that is making everything look orange here. My dog of 13 years, my first baby, Kaia, passed away today. Bodhi (5) was lying with her, petting her and singing to her when she died. I was upstairs putting Bjorn to nap. It was actually quite peaceful for her, I think. We had scheduled the vet to come this afternoon. I'm so glad she just died on her own without much trouble- she only appeared to be doing badly last night.

The kids are handling it well. They all feel she's gone somewhere good, and that her spirit is still here because we can feel her in our hearts...sweet kids. We're having a snack now, then Koeby will get home and we'll go bury her on his parents' property.

And I got my period today, which is late. I was mostly hoping I was pregnant so I'm emotional about that too. It's probably for the best but I'm still disappointed.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

mama, so many things in one day. I hope you get some rest tonight.


----------



## Mommaof 4 (Jul 14, 2009)

I love reading all the posts, we are trying for number 5 and we are looking forward to adding to your family. We will probably stop at 6.

It irks me so much all the slack I get from other people. I was at a house warming on the weekend and I was holding a friends baby and another friend walked in and had the nerve to say you better not be thinking of another? Seriously i didnt realize it was her business. I hate how people think that it is their place to comment on how big our family is and the fact that we will expand some more, or call me crazy for wanting 6 kids. We have more then enough room in our lives for more and we have always wanted a big family.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
Hard day...there's a fire that started at a winery in town that is making everything look orange here. My dog of 13 years, my first baby, Kaia, passed away today. Bodhi (5) was lying with her, petting her and singing to her when she died. I was upstairs putting Bjorn to nap. It was actually quite peaceful for her, I think. We had scheduled the vet to come this afternoon. I'm so glad she just died on her own without much trouble- she only appeared to be doing badly last night.

The kids are handling it well. They all feel she's gone somewhere good, and that her spirit is still here because we can feel her in our hearts...sweet kids. We're having a snack now, then Koeby will get home and we'll go bury her on his parents' property.

And I got my period today, which is late. I was mostly hoping I was pregnant so I'm emotional about that too. It's probably for the best but I'm still disappointed.


















Our dog Maggie is 15 years and I am dreading her passing.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

I was dreading her passing too, so I'm actually so relieved that it happened so smoothly. She had just the best life, and now she's resting peacefully.

Question: If you have a 5th grader, what is their bedtime? Bedtime here is 8 for the kids but 9 for our oldest. He usually reads for a while before bed, and it's nearly impossible to get lights out, in bed!! He keeps sneaking the light on to read...and sometimes we find him still awake reading at 11 on a school night!!! Any suggestions??

I'm going to try and see if dh is on the same page and actually ttc this cycle.

And JEEZ I hate hate hate it when people say things like "Oh, don't even think about it" or (to dh) "You'd better get that baby away from her!" ARG! When did it become so twisted to like babies???


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

(((hugs))) Losing pets is just Hard.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

mataji.

A fifth grader is 11, right? Alex's bedtime is 9, but is too early for him. But any later is too late for me- I need the downtime in the evening. GAH!


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry about your dog- my heart would break if anything would happen to ours. She's still a pup- will be 1 in Nov.But she's my baby girl.

My 5th grader is a lot like yours- 9 o'clock bedtime but we keep finding her a wake when we go to bed at 10. She reads with a little book lite. I haven't been pushing the issue w/light outs because she's been getting up fine in the am for school and doesn't seem crabby. But if she was I'd take the lite and be mommy mean. I think she's pretty good at self monitoring and knows her limits. She's also real quiet as to not wake anyone else. She's not quite 11- will be in Dec.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
Question: If you have a 5th grader, what is their bedtime? Bedtime here is 8 for the kids but 9 for our oldest. He usually reads for a while before bed, and it's nearly impossible to get lights out, in bed!! He keeps sneaking the light on to read...and sometimes we find him still awake reading at 11 on a school night!!! Any suggestions??

I have the same problem! my 11 year old loves to read and will often be caught reading after lights out (9pm for school nights, 9.30/10pm on the weekend). He begs to be able to read one more chapter but I usually make him turn it off as he needs a proper nights sleep.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Trinity is 11, she goes to her bedroom at 9 and usually stays up reading for an hour more. I don't have a problem with that at all, but we also do not have to wake super early for school. If it were a problem I would say something to her.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

We have the same problem with dd1. The bigger issue for us is that she never goes to bed. She stays up reading until she falls asleep well after I am in bed. Then I wake up when dh finally notices her light still on and makes a bunch of noise about it. She has an issue with nocturnal enuresis and isn't made any better by her not going to the bathroom before she falls asleep. She is then very slow at everything including getting up in the morning and getting ready. For example I made a point to wake her at 6:30 today (which is a big deal for me because I am not usually home until about 6:45 but I can't rely on her to get up on her own or dh to get her up which is a whole 'nother issue). Her bed was wet and she still didn't get out of bed. I got in the shower and when I came out I heard dh scrambling to call her again. I woke them both, gave him the lowdown, why can't he get up and why won't she get out of bed especially if it wet?!

But in answer to your question, bedtime starts at 8 (baths, books, teeth, etc), I want everybody in their rooms at 9:00, lights out by 9:30.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

May I jump in, even though September's almost over?

We've got 4 (9, 7, 3 and 2) with one on the way. At least we think it's one. As sick as I've been, we're wondering if it's 2! That would be an adventure.

DD3 and DS are only 9 1/2 months apart which was the hardest thing I've ever done. It's so nice now that they can both walk, talk, pick out their own clothes and get snacks!

We're looking forward to adding #5, as he/she will very likely be our last. I'll only be 26 when baby arrives, but DH is done done done and getting snipped.









So, hi!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Sehbub.

Welcome to the tribe!


----------



## Famatigia (Jun 14, 2005)

Me too! I just realized I could be considered a mom of many! My husband and I have five beautiful, but not always good, kiddos. We have four boys and one brand new little girl. They are 13, 11, 4, 2, and four weeks. I also delivered a little boy as a surrogate in February of '04.

Glad to be here!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome Sehbub and Tangy


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome Tangy!









I love seeing new faces around here!







And oh! How wonderful for you to have a little girl after all the boys.

Now, I love boys and I love girls, I just don't know what I would have done to only have one or the other

And I know the feeling of having a different gender after so long with only one! It was strange for me the first couple of months to open my son's diaper to find "him" there!







I can only imagine what it is like going from all boys to suddenly having a girl with nothing there!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Lol...when we had the u/s for Jubilee and I saw "girl" after 4 boys...I literally cried. I really thought it would be all boys from that point on(and that would have been fine). I was glad we had a girl first, then the boys, then another 2 girls because people ask all the time if we kept trying for a girl and I could gently remind them that I had a daughter first.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Found you! But now the month is almost over. :/

I have had a crazy insane month. Crazy.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey Annette! It's good to see you around here again. I have to tell you, I enjoy your facebook updates so much!







You've got the best homeschooling links.

Jenny, I'm so sorry about losing your dog. Hugs to you and the kids, I know that's really rough.

And can you guys believe we are moving into the house next door?!? We have like 8 houses for sale on our street, and of course nothing is selling, so we called the owner to see if he wanted to rent it out for awhile. Luckily he said yes, so we should be moving our stuff in starting on Sunday. I'm so relieved. I've been such a nervous wreck. But it should be an easy move, just walking things next door.

And I'm past the 20 week mark now. Been hard at work knitting up longies & sewing adorable little newborn diapers. Scored some wool jersey at $10 a yard so I've been making some wraps too. Actually I think the nerves have been good for me, as I get so much more done. I have to be DOING something, yk?

Yesterday that something translated to crocheted "veggie friends" for the four kids. It started because Banyan took a carrot out of the fridge, ate half of it, then proceeded to raid the junk drawer for thumbtacks. Pretty soon, we had "my carrot friend" with thumbtack facial features. He was having such a good time with him I hated to take him away, but of course, not baby friendly, so I offered to make him a safer one. Then of course everyone else had to have one, so we made a pumpkin, corn on the cob & an acorn. I'm considered making a cornucopia for them all to live in, but I really should finish packing instead......

And.....drumroll please.....I think I've found a midwife! Extremely UC friendly and totally okay with me not necessarily calling her to the birth. I'm planning to meet with her in early October after we get settled.

So I think things are looking up for now.









Welcome to the new mamas!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks, Kat.







I'm glad you found a midwife!

So, here's my novel.

I had lost the baby at 13 weeks, although he had actually died at 7. Had a D&E on 7/31.

On Labor Day, I stormed out of the house, feeling like I wanted to kill someone. I did the logical thing and went to Target, LOL! While walking the aisles I thought, "Wow, my breasts hurt. Maybe I should get a better running bra." A little light bulb went off over my head and I bought a three-pack of pregnancy tests instead.

All three of those, plus two I had in the house, plus three more I bought at the Dollar Store, were positive. I pretended like this wasn't happening for a week and a half and then called the doctor.

Had a positive blood test with "really great levels."

Went in for an ultrasound Monday. There was a yolk sac, but no fetus. Not even a fetal pole. There was a also a "bleed"-- I wasn't bleeding, but there's a little blood-filled space between the sac and the uterus. They were all doom and gloom.

This morning had more blood work. Went in for an ultrasound. Was told my HCG levels were up. But I was dubious because my body has faked itself into carrying around an inviable pregnancy before. Twice actually. Then I saw the little heartbeat. I bawled.

So, I'm six weeks pregnant seven weeks after a D&E. I swear, my husband's sperm must come equipped with GPS. I'm on pelvic rest and I'm not allowed to run and I have another ultrasound in two weeks. I'm miserable and happy all at once!

Oh and Facebook doesn't know this, do don't spill the beans.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh my goodness annettemarie. What a rollercoaster.

Hugs and thoughts and fairy dust and







to you.

Welcome to the new mamas and wishing Kat a smooth move next door!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh my goodness, AnnetteMarie!!!







I will be praying for that little one to be strong and healthy!!!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

SO many sticky vibes to you annettemarie!!!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

WOW Annette, roller coaster is right! I can't imagine your emotions through all this. Congratulations!

Moving next door! I can just see you all carrying boxes and random toys from one door to the next...good luck settling in and congrats on the midwife find! Hope that works out.

I love boys and girls too but I do with I could order even numbers of each! Fiona's sort of offended thinking that daddy chose to have more boys! (Heard somewhere about "the man choses")


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

AM hugs....


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to all our new ladies









Hope your move next door goes well Kat









AM







crossing my fingers and saying a prayer for you


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

sending you all sorts of







AM!

A move next door! How fast does it have to happen? What a great chance to not move oodles of stuff.







I want to declutter some more. I am done with my stuff but the kids are digging in their heels.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

AnetteMarie,







s


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Best wishes, AM!

I'm 10wks pg with #5 and this pregnancy is the hardest I've ever had. I'm supposed to have three strangers sleep in my house tonight (we're housing volunteers for the Convoy of Hope rally tomorrow) and it is gross. They'll have clean sheets, but that's about all I can guarantee, and I feel awful about that.









I've never been this sick or this exhausted in any pregnancy. I'm also taking four classes this semester and think I'll be withdrawing from them soon. I just can't do it, and really don't want to kill my GPA with four low grades.

I am the proud owner of a HG diagnosis, but since the prescription meds put me to sleep, there's nothing they can do for me. I've tried everything else under the sun and nothing works. I've lost 17 pounds! I figure since my stomach is growing it means the baby's okay. I'm not dehydrated, so I guess that's something.

Other question is whether or not this is twins. I'm measuring way ahead and there's no way my dates are off. Couple that with the insane sickness and exhaustion and the fact that I'm feeling flutters at 10wks and, well, speculation abounds. Yeesh.

Sorry for the novel.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

congratulations annette sending lots of extra sticky baby vibes your way


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Annette, I'm bawling my eyes out here. I had a feeling that this one was sticking around based on all your FB updates recently. Here's hoping s/he stays exactly where they are and sets their own oven timer for the other end of pregnancy.

Sehbub, my last two pregnancies I've measured way ahead early on and then it's calmed down- so it may not be twins. Or it may. Are you having an early scan?


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Can I just say I have the best DH ever... He took THREE kids to the zoo by himself yesterday.... he didnt loose anyone, no one got hurt, no one got lost etc... DH the kids a triplet stroller, snacks and swim stuff (our zoo has 2 water play areas). They all had a great time...


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
Can I just say I have the best DH ever... He took THREE kids to the zoo by himself yesterday.... he didnt loose anyone, no one got hurt, no one got lost etc... DH the kids a triplet stroller, snacks and swim stuff (our zoo has 2 water play areas). They all had a great time...









Awesome! My DH gets the "deer-in-headlights" look if I suggest anything like that.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Oh Annette, I'm bawling my eyes out here. I had a feeling that this one was sticking around based on all your FB updates recently. Here's hoping s/he stays exactly where they are and sets their own oven timer for the other end of pregnancy.

Well, now I'm crying too.







Seriously, all the love and support I've been getting means so much. I hope this little one sticks around too.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, I also have a many children question.

Do you ever feel like one or the other of them is constantly asking you something? Maybe we restrict them too much or make them ask permission too much, but good grief, it's really wearing one me. I wish they'd just stick to the stuff they know for sure they're allowed to do, like read a book or clean their room, LOL, because I would really like to go ten minutes without having to make a stinking decision.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Sehbub, my last two pregnancies I've measured way ahead early on and then it's calmed down- so it may not be twins. Or it may. Are you having an early scan?

I am. I've got a dating US scheduled for 10/8. I'll be 12wks then so they should be able to get a good idea of how many are in there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
Can I just say I have the best DH ever... He took THREE kids to the zoo by himself yesterday.... he didnt loose anyone, no one got hurt, no one got lost etc... DH the kids a triplet stroller, snacks and swim stuff (our zoo has 2 water play areas). They all had a great time...









Awe! Sounds like mine. He took all four of ours to the fair alone last year and had a great time. Even remembered sunscreen!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
OK, I also have a many children question.

Do you ever feel like one or the other of them is constantly asking you something? Maybe we restrict them too much or make them ask permission too much, but good grief, it's really wearing one me. I wish they'd just stick to the stuff they know for sure they're allowed to do, like read a book or clean their room, LOL, because I would really like to go ten minutes without having to make a stinking decision.

YES! All.the.time.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
OK, I also have a many children question.

Do you ever feel like one or the other of them is constantly asking you something? Maybe we restrict them too much or make them ask permission too much, but good grief, it's really wearing one me. I wish they'd just stick to the stuff they know for sure they're allowed to do, like read a book or clean their room, LOL, because I would really like to go ten minutes without having to make a stinking decision.

You mean they are susposed to ask questions BEFORE something breaks?? hummmm maybe thats what we are doing wrong at my house LOL...

Honestly, as long as they dont go out the front door I really dont care (all our playing is in the backyard or gated driveway)...My house is pretty kid friendly so I dont know what asking is going on at your house....


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
You mean they are susposed to ask questions BEFORE something breaks?? hummmm maybe thats what we are doing wrong at my house LOL...

Honestly, as long as they dont go out the front door I really dont care (all our playing is in the backyard or gated driveway)...My house is pretty kid friendly so I dont know what asking is going on at your house....

Can I have my screen time? Can I play computer? Can I ride my bike? Can I play with Max (neighbor kid)? I don't like anything in the pantry; can I get a snack from the basement? Can you type the password? Can you change the channel? Can I have a pin from your sewing basket? Can I call Lucas? Can I take my legos outside? Can I, can I, can I, can I PLEAAAAASSSEE?!?!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Can I have my screen time? Can I play computer? Can I ride my bike? Can I play with Max (neighbor kid)? I don't like anything in the pantry; can I get a snack from the basement? Can you type the password? Can you change the channel? Can I have a pin from your sewing basket? Can I call Lucas? Can I take my legos outside? Can I, can I, can I, can I PLEAAAAASSSEE?!?!

I don't know but I start to get nervous when I don't have anyone asking me questions...it usually means they're up to no good!


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

does three count as many?

subbing


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnieA* 
I don't know but I start to get nervous when I don't have anyone asking me questions...it usually means they're up to no good!









True enough. Sometimes I wish my children had Fisher Price stamped on their butts and just sat there until I moved them.

I snuck out and went to the movies tonight. Usually I wait until their asleep, but every now and again I like to do it while they're still awake. It makes everyone appreciate me. I went to see Fame.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

I love the Fisher Price comment!!! Made my night.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

omg, is there a new Fame?? or are we talking the original?

I think our problem is not asking! Then when I catch them up to no good they just say "What?" grrr...I'm tired of running around looking for them, asking "what are you doing?"

It's wierd, just lately I've been feeling like four isn't so many. I look around and am like "where are my kids?" feeling like some might be missing, but there they are, all four of them. And then I feel silly. I think I've officially adjusted to four. And am getting my doula business off the ground so waiting until next summer to re-visit talking about another. I'm feeling all responsible and proud of myself b/c it's the right choice for many many reasons. But when the time comes, dh better say yes!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Brand new Fame!


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Can I have my screen time? Can I play computer? Can I ride my bike? Can I play with Max (neighbor kid)? I don't like anything in the pantry; can I get a snack from the basement? Can you type the password? Can you change the channel? Can I have a pin from your sewing basket? Can I call Lucas? Can I take my legos outside? Can I, can I, can I, can I PLEAAAAASSSEE?!?!

AM you need to get them more independent LOL....the only thing up there that would require asking in my house is the 'pin in sewing basket'


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

The thing is, things are kind of set up. They have a half-hour of screen time a day, when school is finished. I don't care if they ride their bikes. I have food upstairs but they always think I'm hiding something better downstairs. The password is to keep them from getting lose on the internet, but they have over 1000 sites that they can visit. I don't know why they can't figure out the remote. I don't care if they call Lucas. I've said 50 times the legos need to stay inside because they're ridiculously expensive and easy to use. I'm just to the point where I"m ready to answer no to everything.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

AM ~ Even though you think that they have freedom maybe they don't think/feel that they do?

Do they have to ask for everything at at school? Maybe they are extending their school behaviour to home?

Or perhaps they want to engage with you and questioning you all the time seems an easy way to do that despite the fact that it is driving you mad!

Can you say "Why?" instead of yes or no? It will take longer to start with but if they explain why they want to do something and you ask them if they already know what your answer will be, you can make the questioning redundant in the long run.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

They're homeschooled, and things are set up so they can work fairly independently, so







. They're all big talkers. They like to engage. You have some really good ideas there, so I'll try some out.


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
OK, I also have a many children question.

Do you ever feel like one or the other of them is constantly asking you something? Maybe we restrict them too much or make them ask permission too much, but good grief, it's really wearing one me. I wish they'd just stick to the stuff they know for sure they're allowed to do, like read a book or clean their room, LOL, because I would really like to go ten minutes without having to make a stinking decision.


Oh me me me me!









Some days are worse than others- the days that are bad I say I quit after dinner and after the los are in bed I turn off (well turn on the computer) and let DH hadle the big ones so i can have some time to myself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
AM ~ Even though you think that they have freedom maybe they don't think/feel that they do?

Do they have to ask for everything at at school? Maybe they are extending their school behaviour to home?

Or perhaps they want to engage with you and questioning you all the time seems an easy way to do that despite the fact that it is driving you mad!

Can you say "Why?" instead of yes or no? It will take longer to start with but if they explain why they want to do something and you ask them if they already know what your answer will be, you can make the questioning redundant in the long run.

I do the whys- it started as a way to engage them and get them thinking but now sometimes (w/the olders) I do it because I want them to see they are/can be redundant like you said. We do have the rule they have to ask for snacks and such for 2 reasons 1- my eldest son is a teenage boy and will eat whatever he wants w/o thinking first that it may be something I need for a meal (done this on many occasion) or will eat all of a snack I have bought for everyone to enjoy which in itself causes lots of problems w/the odc and jealousy. 2- I want to know what the dc are eating so I know they are getting enough of every food group (this worries me- dunno why)and just in general are not eating out of boredom. I have 2 dc that I am trying to teach to watch what they are eating and how much they are eating because they are getting healthy in their size (to put it gently). Yes I know each child is different and not to compare. I'm not doing that- these two are just at the point were they are entering puberty and have gained signifacant weight and I don't want them to develope bad habits (eating/exercise).

But back to the whys-it works for somethings others I think they just like to talk so it can go in circles for looooooong periods of time and it gets to the point were it's easy to just say yes or no.

I feel that some children just like to have the parents permisson to do things and also it makes them feel that the parent is invloved more (not that the parents aren't). I've seen this in my friends dc when there is only one or two dcs so I know its not because there are so many more here. (actually the look at mes happen just as much there as here but here the los like to have the bos look sometimes too- which gives me a break on those trying days).

and limiting how many questions a day they can ask feels wrong to me (its been suggested by friends) because they have ligtimate questions and saying you can only ask 10 and the 11th or 15th could be just as important as the 2nd or 8th. and w/6 dc it'd be more work trying to keep track of how many each has asked than it is just to answer







. I try and remind myself that everyone is learning and even just asking for permission to play w/playdoh (which they are free to do as long as it stays at the table) they are learning something from asking. and it gives me the opportunity to say no say if we are leaving in 10 mins and won't have the time to clean it up before we leave.

And I just keep it in my head the questions will stop at the end of the day and I'll get a break till the nest round starts the next day!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
They're homeschooled, and things are set up so they can work fairly independently, so







.

Doh







I forgot you homeschooled.

Fairymom ~ Who on earth can keep count of how many questions they have been asked in a day?!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

AM, my guys do that when they need more of me and don't feel good about asking. Did they know about the last miscarriage? My guess is that this is a specially childish way of telling you that they love you and they love spending time with you.

That does not, however, stop you burning out.







:


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Doh







I forgot you homeschooled.

Fairymom ~ Who on earth can keep count of how many questions they have been asked in a day?!

friends w/1 or 2 dc- I believe they were just suggeting it for my los- at least I hope so!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
AM, my guys do that when they need more of me and don't feel good about asking. Did they know about the last miscarriage? My guess is that this is a specially childish way of telling you that they love you and they love spending time with you.

That does not, however, stop you burning out.







:

They do know. And they know I'm pregnant again, because my oldest is a nosy little eavesdropper.







Now my youngest keeps shouting "Mommy's pregnant! But it's a secret!!" to anyone who will listen.









That's a really good point, though. I'm going to really try to be patient with them, but at the same time, try to double check things and make sure they do have access to stuff the want/need.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
Can I just say I have the best DH ever... He took THREE kids to the zoo by himself yesterday.... he didnt loose anyone, no one got hurt, no one got lost etc... DH the kids a triplet stroller, snacks and swim stuff (our zoo has 2 water play areas). They all had a great time...









In my world that's perfectly normal. Parents are equal and they both take all the kids out places.

anettemarie; my kids also know about my loss, and they are more "clingy" these days, more "on me", very sweet.


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
In my world that's perfectly normal. Parents are equal and they both take all the kids out places.

At my house too.

AM, so glad your story has a happy ending. Keep us posted.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Can we talk vacations?

I guess we are taking the kids to a camping family reunion next summer. Oh joy.

Has anyone done a cruise with all of the kids? I'm worried about keeping track of them. Which now that I think of it is kind of funny. We'll be in the middle of the ocean, how far can they go?


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

We have done a few vacations(3 small and 1 big) with the kids. Disney was the big one. Branson was a smaller one, and camping a few times. I am one of those always counting in my head people, so I dressed the kids in one color each day to make them that much easier to spot. I also took a pic of each child each day on my cell phone just in case I would need to show security what they looked like and what they were wearing.(I have a bad memory for clothing







)We tend to walk with Brian in the lead, the big kids in between, and littles with me in the rear. They can see him better to follow in a crowd and I can spot them at all times.
Haven't done a cruise (it is on my to do in the next ten years list) but that sounds like so much fun! I love going new places.


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
We'll be in the middle of the ocean, how far can they go?

EXCEPT over the rail!

sorry i have a fear of falling over board and can see one of my dc doing just that!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

We're on vacation every year, several times a year even, and it's mostly like home imo, just keep counting heads (and make sure it's the right heads) and you'll be fine.
We haven't done a cruise though, we just sail every summer on a 42 feet Colin Archer, so they can't really go many places there.
But we went home to Oz (I'm aussie) this summer for 6 weeks, with one week in Bali for a wedding, and I didn't really think twice about it. When we go out and about here too we have to keep track of them, just like there. Use a wrap/carrier for the littlest.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

I can not believe tomorrow is the last day of september.... its still over 100 degrees here...


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, the temp just dropped her yesterday, and the children actually had to wear jackets to play outside! They even said it "smelled like Christmas" today!







I must say, it does feel nice.









But still! October already!?!? I can not believe it!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

It's starting to warm up her in Australia, I am not looking tomorrow as it's suppose to be really hot.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

It smells like autumn here. There are lots of leaves on the ground and this morning the air is really damp too.

I can't wait to get my wool skirts out and snuggle up in a sweater again!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

It rained for the first time in forever yesterday- it was the children's Michaelmas celebration at school and the light was going in and out...it was a really neat day. But now it's damp and very chilly and I can't my gas stove to turn on. Have called the maintenance guy but who knows when he'll call back! Brrr!! My littlest is sick so I cancelled nursery school here today and we're just drinking tea, listening to Greig's "Autumn" on the radio and doing things like paying bills and reading books. Not bad. But it was hot hot and smokey (fires) just a few days ago, so it's kind of shocking to be so autumnal already!!

I had one of those "could you just shut up people!" days yesterday. People coming up to me who've heard I'm starting to work as a doula, saying "I don't know how you do it with four! I can't even work with two." So after a couple of those sorts of comments I responded to one woman "Yeah, well, apparently I'm just more capable than some people." And then we laughed, but I wasn't really kidding. I give a ton to my community and am one of those people that's asked to do all sorts of favors, tasks and fundraisers...and I say yes most of the time. And now I am working teaching and doula-ing. I like down time every once in a while, but mostly I enjoy being busy and productive. It's hard not to be insulting when people are making me out to be superwoman! I'm like "What do YOU do all day??" Alrighty, there's my rant for the day.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Go you, cheeky Mama of many. One too many comments can push on over the edge I find...

My situation is the reverse: not many people really know what I do now.

When I was pregnant with our fourth, teaching here, there and everywhere during the week and in the evenings, I was superwoman. Now that I do the equivalent of a couple of full time jobs running the back office of our own business while home educating dd1 and keeping the family fed and clothed on next to no money people ask me what I do all day.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Sometimes I think it should be a requirement of citizenship of the world to truly understand what it is that mothers do all day...like there is a real-time movie of a real mother, where the camera just follows her all day long, oh! and into the night too, to show how freaking often she gets out of bed in the night time! Jeez, even a shortened version would do wonders so we don't have to answer that question with "well, where should i start? i wiped noses, cleaned up various poop..."
: )


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
Sometimes I think it should be a requirement of citizenship of the world to truly understand what it is that mothers do all day...like there is a real-time movie of a real mother, where the camera just follows her all day long, oh! and into the night too, to show how freaking often she gets out of bed in the night time! Jeez, even a shortened version would do wonders so we don't have to answer that question with "well, where should i start? i wiped noses, cleaned up various poop..."
: )









and







You'd have to have it on screens all over the country though so it got into people's heads subliminally because I don't think anyone would sit in a theatre for 24 hours straight!


----------

